# Bought a Vostok Komandirski "Tank" watch



## GongNong88 (Apr 8, 2016)

I bought a cool Vostok "Tank Commander" on Ebay.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v228/fuzztone65/Watches/Vostok/v2.jpg

]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v228/fuzztone65/Watches/Vostok/s-l1600.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v228/fuzztone65/Watches/Vostok/v5.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v228/fuzztone65/Watches/Vostok/v3.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v228/fuzztone65/Watches/Vostok/v4.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v228/fuzztone65/Watches/Vostok/v6.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v228/fuzztone65/Watches/Vostok/v7.jpg


----------



## GongNong88 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## GongNong88 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

There are so many variations of these watches going around... Nice condition and good looking watch.

How much if you don't mind me asking...


----------



## GongNong88 (Apr 8, 2016)

$60.


----------



## GongNong88 (Apr 8, 2016)

Got my watch yesterday. It's a real beauty.


----------



## vadiro (Jul 21, 2016)

How can you differentiate the originals from the modern Russia made ones?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

vadiro said:


> How can you differentiate the originals from the modern Russia made ones?


 The original Soviet made ones have CCCP on the bottom of the dial. To be fair though, they're all original - it's just a very long lived design.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Also note that, for a brief period around 1991-1992 during the dissolution of the Soviet Union, some Vostoks were produced that had nothing printed on the bottom of the dial. Here's one I used to own from that period:


----------



## vadiro (Jul 21, 2016)

Maybe is not the case, but I assumed that is easy to write CCCP on dial even if they are made in modern Russia.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

vadiro said:


> Maybe is not the case, but I assumed that is easy to write CCCP on dial even if they are made in modern Russia.


 Nobody has ever bothered doing that with a Vostok as far as I know!


----------

